# times square sephora haul!



## starfck (Apr 4, 2010)

i got three mufe glitters










=]


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 4, 2010)

Great haul! I have the Black MUFE Glitter and love it! The Purple/3D one looks gorgeous!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pretty!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## thezander (Apr 5, 2010)

nice! the purple one is effing gorgeous!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 5, 2010)

Great! Enjoy!!


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 5, 2010)

what is the number of that purple glitter one?? I must have it!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lovely haul


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## starfck (Apr 7, 2010)

the purple glitter one is #12 and its actually light pink or at least thats what sephora says lol =)


----------



## Cydonian (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh god, I saw glitter and was sold!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 7, 2010)

soo pretty.. and that is my favorite sephora in the world!


----------



## BlairW. (Apr 9, 2010)

Amazing! I will visit the Sephora over there when I'm in New York


----------



## krystaj (Apr 25, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 27, 2010)

oh my gosh those are beautifullll!


----------



## kimmy (May 1, 2010)

the bright pink one makes me happy. sephora is a dangerous place for me to be because of things like that...!


----------



## tennischic09 (May 6, 2010)

nice! that would go great in nail polish


----------

